
The Cultural Purge Will Not Be Televised - dmitrygr
http://rebootingcapitalism.com/2017/02/25/the-cultural-purge-will-not-be-televised/
======
alphabettsy
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13744694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13744694)

~~~
StuntPope
The one on easyDNS keeps getting flagged. Both here and on /. it's that super-
tolerance for free speech and dialog at work.

